# My Rooftop Graveyard 2012



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Game home tonight to find my grave robber prop mooning the neighborhood. Seems the elastic in his waistband has worn out.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

His response to Sandy?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

He's got his Halloween game on!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

A full moon for Halloween!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

When you got to go, you've got to go.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

LOL When I read the thread title I didn't know what to expect! Looks like he's been on a serious diet!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

"Like all misdeeds and false tales, it all comes out in the end."
No more roughage for that guy!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

*My Rooftop Graveyard*

I don't dare put this stuff in my yard. Luckily I have a flat roffed shop.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is an interesting way to display and your props are great!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Great props! Why are they on the roof?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

R. Lamb said:


> Great props! Why are they on the roof?


Because I am quite certain that, in my neighborhood, if they were at ground level and accessible, they would disappear overnight.


----------



## mingle (Aug 29, 2009)

Really nice stones and props! We have that some problem here  decorating at my sisters this year, hopefully it isn't that bad. Great idea!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So do you put anything at ground level?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic looking stones.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love it - a novel way to display tombstones


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've heard of burying people above ground, but on a roof top is new to me.  Looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's going to catch his death running around dressed that way


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Interesting and great awareness of your surrounds.. Nothing like overcoming the evils that are out there!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice looking props you have there


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Friend my hat is off to you for this sublime solution. Now that is creative. That must be very satisfying and easy on the mind. I'm for real, not sarcastic, this is very impressive.


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

I like it. Next year I can free up ten feet by doing something similiar.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love your Ichabod Crane tombstone, I remember it from your how to thread. Vey nice work Doc!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> So do you put anything at ground level?


No BD, I don't put anything at ground level, other than maybe a real jack-o-lantern or two on Halloween night itself. Although not a lot of houses in my area decorate, there are a couple nearby the have quite a few things at ground level and say they have had no problems. I guess I'm a pessimist at heart.


----------

